# Dr. Chapel in Black Belt



## cdhall (Sep 30, 2002)

I saw the Black Belt magazine last night with something about Kenpo nerve strikes on the cover.  It looks like Dr. Chapel wrote the article.  Maybe I'll get to read it tonight.

Perhaps we can discuss the article here.  I haven't been on much lately, is Doc still around?

From what I did see in the article though, I think much of it may have been discussed on MartialTalk already.  How about that? 
:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *I haven't been on much lately, is Doc still around?
> *



He sure is 

Ian.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 14, 2002)

Even IF they are his words, theyv'e been put into a blender so that only what the editors of BB want to hear comes out.
Not sure, but I doubt that many of their 'interviews' read the same as they would sound if you had been there. From what I hear, they can really bastardize a persons words.

just a thought...
Mr. Chapel? Comment?

Your Brother
John


----------



## cdhall (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *Even IF they are his words, theyv'e been put into a blender so that only what the editors of BB want to hear comes out.
> Not sure, but I doubt that many of their 'interviews' read the same as they would sound if you had been there. From what I hear, they can really bastardize a persons words.
> ...



I understand that Black Belt has a habit of rewriting your article and saying what they want, but did Dr. Chapel say the article didn't represent him well?

I have had emails from him that have said much of the same stuff.
I didn't buy the issue, but from what I saw of it on the stand it looked OK to me.  I'm just curious if Doc denounced the article.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 23, 2002)

Mr. Chapel?
Wana comment??



Y.B.
J.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *Even IF they are his words, theyv'e been put into a blender so that only what the editors of BB want to hear comes out.
> Not sure, but I doubt that many of their 'interviews' read the same as they would sound if you had been there. From what I hear, they can really bastardize a persons words.
> ...



I've been in two magazines with Ed Parker Jr. The first one was Black Belt Magazine (It was a two part article, and Ron Chapél was featured in it as well). I remember reading the original article on the way out to Valencia, California (which is where the pictures were shot). I recall the article being somewhat different from what appeared in the Magazine a few months later.

The second article I appeared in with Edmund was done with CFW Enterprises which appeared in their magazine, Inside Kung-Fu. The only thing they took creative liberty with was the title. Everything else was exactly what was submitted to them.

Controversey sells, and it would definately appear as though Black Belt Magazine is more than willing to help you in that department, even if it is something you would like to avoid.

I hope this helps,
Billy Lear


----------



## cdhall (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *I've been in two magazines with Ed Parker Jr. The first one was Black Belt Magazine (It was a two part article, and Ron Chapél was featured in it as well)...*



Dude, I think I have that one.  You are famous!
Well, more famous. :ubercool:

I'll go look at that again.
If I remember correctly, I took my first seminar with Mr. Parker Jr after that and he said it bore little resemblance to what he turned it.  He was not happy with it at all as I recall, but this seminar was held at Mr. Abernathy's school in SA.  Kirk might also remember what Mr. Parker Jr. said.  This was Summer 2000 I think.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *Dude, I think I have that one.  You are famous!
> Well, more famous. :ubercool:
> ...



Actually, the Black Belt Magazie article was November and December of 1999 (vol. 37, issues 11 & 12).

The Inside Kung-Fu article was the November 2001 issue.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *Actually, the Black Belt Magazie article was November and December of 1999 (vol. 37, issues 11 & 12).
> 
> The Inside Kung-Fu article was the November 2001 issue. *



Right.  That is what I meant.  That after the Black Belt article, I took a seminar from him in June or July 2000.  Sorry for the confusion.  I'm not sure where I put those magazines but I will look for them when I get home.  Maybe I can get them autographed and sell them on ebay?

I was going to sell them on ebay anyway.


----------



## John Bishop (Dec 17, 2002)

Having written about 70 magazines articles now, I can say that none of them intentionally change the premise of the article.  Black Belt will edit a article much more than any of the other magazines so they can fit 10-12 articles in one issue, whereas Inside Kung Fu, and some of the other's will only place 6-7 articles in their issues.  
So, I would say that most of the articles in black belt represent 60% of the actual manuscript that was submitted.  But, Black Belt is not against that 60% containing most of the controversial content of the original manuscript. 
One thing that has always bugged me is the editing of photos.  Lets say you submit 7 photos showing how one technique is done.  They edit out 2 photos.  So now when you look at the technique in the magazine, it dosen't make sense.  The reader is wondering how the demonstrator got from one move to the next.


----------



## Doc (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Even IF they are his words, theyv'e been put into a blender so that only what the editors of BB want to hear comes out.
> Not sure, but I doubt that many of their 'interviews' read the same as they would sound if you had been there. From what I hear, they can really bastardize a persons words.
> 
> ...


Boy do you have that right. A good 50% I didn't recognize and I definitely didn't say anything was a "Secret." BB likes controversy and create it whenever possible to boost sales. I like my ongoing series of articles in "Martial Magazine" better because I actually write them and all they want from me is the proper length and decent grammar and spelling. I also have an article pending in the Asian Arts Journal, as well as having finished a DVD/Video project with friends Gene LeBell, Benny Urguidez, Bill Ryuzaki, Richard Norton and Lorenzo Lamas called the "Magnificent Seven" sponsored by Smith & Wesson. I was asked to represent the "American Kenpo" perspective. I think I made us look good.


----------



## cdhall (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *...a DVD/Video project with friends Gene LeBell, Benny Urguidez, Bill Ryuzaki, Richard Norton and Lorenzo Lamas called the "Magnificent Seven" sponsored by Smith & Wesson. I was asked to represent the "American Kenpo" perspective. I think I made us look good. *



Let us know when and were this is available!


----------



## Doc (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Let us know when and were this is available! *


Will do. 

As far as the article in BB, it's like what Mr. Bishop said. They really like to screw with the pictures. In the interview my answers were balanced and reflected a broader less confrontational perspective. They take the controversial stuff and push it to the front and drop a lot of the informational content. 

The writer/interviewer in this case was my old friend Loren Franck, who has been doing articles on me and my students since the late seventies.  I saw the manuscript that was submitted and it definitely was "re-arranged" and edited. CFW prints what I write so if i piss you off in their magazines, I probably said it.


----------



## Doc (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *He sure is
> 
> Ian. *



What are you talking about? I'm not that round, I've actually lost a couple of ......  wait! STILL AROUND. OK, My Bad!


----------



## Kirk (Jan 2, 2003)

No disrespect intended here Doc, but the attractive female in the
pictures shares your last name.  The relation is ... ?


----------



## Doc (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *No disrespect intended here Doc, but the attractive female in the
> pictures shares your last name.  The relation is ... ? *



Oh that's my youngest daughter. If you look close and quick you'll see her standing next to Leonardo DeCaprio in "Catch Me IF You Can" as an airline stewardess. They cut most of her 3 weeks worth of shooting and dialog, but she's there briefly.


----------



## tarabos (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *as well as having finished a DVD/Video project with friends Gene LeBell, Benny Urguidez, Bill Ryuzaki, Richard Norton and Lorenzo Lamas called the "Magnificent Seven" sponsored by Smith & Wesson. I was asked to represent the "American Kenpo" perspective. I think I made us look good. *



i've got to know...how does Lorenzo Lamas fit into that picture? does he contribute a movie martial arts perspective or something?


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Oh that's my youngest daughter. If you look close and quick you'll see her standing next to Leonardo DeCaprio in "Catch Me IF You Can" as an airline stewardess. They cut most of her 3 weeks worth of shooting and dialog, but she's there briefly. *



I just saw that movie last weekend.  It is pretty good.  I wish I would have seen this post before then so I knew to look for her.  There is always next time!


----------



## Doc (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *i've got to know...how does Lorenzo Lamas fit into that picture? does he contribute a movie martial arts perspective or something? *


Lorenzo was the narrator and introduced each segment on the studio set in front of large poster portraits of us. He seemed to be a nice guy and we had fun at a post production luncheon when we were shooting the "Making of" footage.


----------

